# Boots :whaa:



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Ok ya'll have covered this before. I read the first boot FAQ sticky. Bear with me - at least it's summer.
> 
> I can see why boots are important, but I haven't yet treated them that way. I probably have terrible habits.
> 
> ...


I went with street shoe size, and there was so much heel lift i honestly cant really flex the board in fear of the boots falling off. 
Just upgraded from that 20$ thrift shop pair though, so I don't have much other reference on how tighter boots feel while riding yet. 
But I really hated the heel lift part....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you asking abt well fitting but loosely tightened boots, or too big boots?
Loose boots lead to heel lift on toeside carves and traverses = loss of leverage/response; or crammed toes through fwd slipping on heelside carves/traverses = hurting toes. If the boot is too big, you may gonna overtighten the boot to prevent slipping -> cut off blood circulation -> cold feet, cramps. Additionally, a firmly tightened boot leg makes the boot stiffer, i.e. you can use your shins for more leverage/pressure on your toeside edge (instead of only working with your ancles)

However, if not riding aggressively (e.g. pow days in mellow terrain; exercising ballerina moves), I ride with rather loosely tightened boots for more comfort; don't mind a tad of loss of response in those situations. If in demanding BC terrain, or carving/bombing resort, or on a demanding board: boots are tightened firmly to get as much response as possible.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ill fitting boots = pain and/or no control > more pain and needless suffering and punishment = :crying:


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I measured my foot and talked to Wiredsport in one of these threads to get feedback on sizing. I THOUGHT I had been using the right size for the past 10+ years, but found out I have been off by a full size the whole time. Right around the new year I went in and bought a new pair of boots in the correct size (after trying on a TON for the best fit to my foot). Took them to the hill and wow! The comfort while riding improved (it wasn't necessarily uncomfortable before, but now that I am in the right size it is really comfortable now), my edge command improved 1000x (it was almost too much at first haha, but gladly welcome after I adjusted to what it is really supposed to feel like), and my fatigue decreased by a ton. I ran all day, pretty much without a break. If I normally do that anyway, with a break here and there, I'm a little tired by the end of it. It's not that I wasn't tired, but the fatigue was a whole lot less. I guess my muscles weren't having to work as hard. 

All in all, do yourself a favor and make sure you are riding in the right size/fit boots. Remember that sizes and shapes change between different brands. Burtons do not fit like DC's which do not fit like K2's which do not fit like 32's etc. It's worth it to bail on your family's brand loyalty if Burton isn't the right fit for your foot. Rock Burton everything else, but make sure the boots are whatever brand fits YOU the best.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Once I learned what BA's true performance fit feels like, I could never go back to the slightest bit of wiggle room.

(it feels like 2 weeks of pain followed by a glove like fit that lasts until u destroy the boot)


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

For me, it was responsiveness and control. I remember two seasons ago I got a new pair of Burton Felix boots which are stiffer than Mints. Man I was killing it for awhile! But as the season went on I just could not get enough control. My toes would slide way back, forward, up and really weren't very effective at all. I actually stood up a lot more, always trying to get more leverage. Obviously I kept riding and made those bitches as tight as possible, but my feet were soooooo loose inside! I got a different pair of Felix this season (after trying on like 10 different pairs) went from 8 - 6.5 and it was like WHOA! So much better. I stuck my foot in my 8s after the 6.5 and I felt like a jackass lol. How can we not figure out our boots are too big for us an entire season or longer ??? Silly snowboarders


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Rogue said:


> For me, it was responsiveness and control. I remember two seasons ago I got a new pair of Burton Felix boots which are stiffer than Mints. Man I was killing it for awhile! But as the season went on I just could not get enough control. My toes would slide way back, forward, up and really weren't very effective at all. I actually stood up a lot more, always trying to get more leverage. Obviously I kept riding and made those bitches as tight as possible, but my feet were soooooo loose inside! I got a different pair of Felix this season (after trying on like 10 different pairs) went from 8 - 6.5 and it was like WHOA! So much better. I stuck my foot in my 8s after the 6.5 and I felt like a jackass lol. How can we not figure out our boots are too big for us an entire season or longer ??? Silly snowboarders


I went w 8 at first as well, not knowing anything about the sport.
Downsized to a 7 for the upcoming season, still have to see it on snow but first impressions after heat mold are 'woah this thing is like a part of my foot now'


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> How can we not figure out our boots are too big for us an entire season or longer ??? Silly snowboarders


lol, I was riding since '92 with too big boots :blush::laugh:. 
(To my defense, it didn't matter much until abt 10y ago, foot problems only began to be prevalent then. But yeah, sully me accepted foot pain as part of the game for many years... :dry
Sized down one size last year (big improvement), and the next boots will again be half a size smaller cos I didn't fully trust the mondo stuff and didn't dare to go 1.5 sizes down - but I should have .

Very thankful to BA and wiredsport and all the forum guys dwelling gear whoaring splitting hais detail talk... it made me reconsider my standard foot pain as not acceptable, look into boots in detail, learn a lot and step by step managed to reduce the pain.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hah! OK, twist my arm to talk about the evils of oversized boots .

But before we do that, it has been way to long since I asked anyone to measure their feet...so...please measure your feet. Ooooooh that felt goooood. >

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Finally, let us know what size boots you are currently riding. Once we know what we are dealing with we can better tell you what you are missing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh come on Wired, cut to the chase and ask for that picture!


----------



## c.fuzzy (Jun 29, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


Just remember guys, the harder you kick your heel against the wall the more accurate the measurement!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Oh come on Wired, cut to the chase and ask for that picture!


You know its coming. :grin:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Two pages into a boot thread and Wired hasn't coerced a foot pic yet. I think he might be losing his touch :hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

oh crap I'd better break out the nail polish  lol

Thx all and wired sport I'll be measuring soon! :x:x


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> *...If your boots are loose, what does that do to your riding? *
> 
> Thx!
> - GG





XxGoGirlxX said:


> *...I probably have terrible habits.*


Kinda, sorta answered your own question there.  >

The obvious foot fatigue/pain issue has been more than sufficiently dealt with, but the primary consequence of loose boots is lack of response & control.

Trying to get it up,.. (The board of course!) and maintain an edge when your heel/foot is slip slinding around in your boots is difficult. It's less precise, It requires more energy, puts more strain on the arch & balls of your feet. And to top it off,.. Any input you give to your toeside edges needs to be exaggerated and is delayed somewhat due to the need for your foot to slide around and take up that excess space, slack in the boot before it actually applies the forces where needed to edge the board. This would be _especially_ problematic riding there on the "Ice Coast" as you do. 

You may have,... (probably have,) been compensating for this by over tightening your bindings. Thereby increasing the likelihood of inducing further foot pain & discomfort. 

Add to this,.. If you are tiring sooner, calling it a day ealier, due to pain or fatigue? You're spending less time on the slope, developing and training that muscle memory so critical to ones progression!!!

You can and probably will pick up bad habits & improper technique while compensating for the "slop" in your boots. All of which can hold you back and will need to be un-learned if/when you finally get properly fitted footwear. :shrug:

Btw,... None of this is a death sentence for your riding. I see lots of park rats lapping the hills in loose, UNTIED boots. (...might be strictly a park thing!) And many of us,.. Myself included, learned to ride with the wrong or ill fitting equipment. :wink: It just makes it harder than it needs to be! (...and in my case, VERY painful!) lol

However, once you experience the difference in response & control you get from the right gear, proper boots bindings etc? You'll wonder how you ever got as far as you did with the other gear!!! :grin:


----------

